# Royals



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

What would be the best royal python morph to put to a male graziani pastel??


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

could always try a spider to pop out bumble bees, or a cinnamon pastel to produce pewter pastels.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

oooh i like the pewter one!!!


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

So do I, and I am currently looking at what I would like to buy (Royal wise) next year, finances notwithstanding.

So far I am thinking of Pastel Jungles, Cinnamon, Spiders and possibly an albino or two.

Better start saving!!!

Ideally, i would like to breed my own blue-eyed leusitic, but will need platinums for that project.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I am swapping some corns tomorrow for a male graziani 07 so breed him to a few females, keep a female pastel back and sell the others to get cinnamon and spider maybe others : victory: Breed the pastels together then the superpastel to the spider ..... sweet Killer Bee :mf_dribble:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

nice little breeding project there. thinking about it, i may keep a pastel myself (when i get them) just to obtain super pastels.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Would have to keep one pastel back to get superpastels, get so much out of them with other morphs. Just seen the Sterling Pastel ... I want one of they :mf_dribble: Super Pastel x Cinnamon.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> I am swapping some corns tomorrow for a male graziani 07 so breed him to a few females, keep a female pastel back and sell the others to get cinnamon and spider maybe others : victory: Breed the pastels together then the superpastel to the spider ..... sweet Killer Bee :mf_dribble:


another consideration, if breeding pastels to normals, is that offspring will be 50% pastels and 50% normals as pastel is co-dominant.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> Would have to keep one pastel back to get superpastels, get so much out of them with other morphs. Just seen the Sterling Pastel ... I want one of they :mf_dribble: Super Pastel x Cinnamon.


haven't seen this one before, but i have seen super cinnamons and they look a bit tasty


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Pastel x Normal is 50/50, so i will breed him to a few normal females to start with, by the time that happens i would have probably bought a Spider male or Cinnamon and breed them to a few normals to as again you get 50/50. Then start mixing them up a little : victory:
Oh and i agree on the super cinnamon :mf_dribble:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> Pastel x Normal is 50/50, so i will breed him to a few normal females to start with, by the time that happens i would have probably bought a Spider male or Cinnamon and breed them to a few normals to as again you get 50/50. Then start mixing them up a little : victory:
> Oh and i agree on the super cinnamon :mf_dribble:


as long as you have a few normal females to breed him with you should get a fair few pastels to sell.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats the beauty of co-dominant and dominant morphs, you don't need the female, you can breed your own :smile:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> Thats the beauty of co-dominant and dominant morphs, you don't need the female, you can breed your own :smile:


True. I am now looking at Pastel Royals. Found one for £380. but will have to see if I can stretch that much with christmas fast approaching and five kids to buy for!

I already have a pair of 07 Royals which are growing like weeds and will be looking for normal females at Rodbaston.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I am picking up some females at Rodbaston. Pm Iguanaman on here as i am getting a couple of females from him and i think he has some left.
As for the pastel, pm argentine boa as he can get lemon line pastel males for £180 on his Bob Clark run :smile:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> I am picking up some females at Rodbaston. Pm Iguanaman on here as i am getting a couple of females from him and i think he has some left.
> As for the pastel, pm argentine boa as he can get lemon line pastel males for £180 on his Bob Clark run :smile:


Just had a quick look around and I really do prefer the Graziani pastels, but will think about the lemon line. argentine boa's bob clark order was for october so not sure if its too late for that one now. Need to make sure I want a lemon line pastel before i pm him.

Will pm iguanaman about the normal royals to see if he has any females left.

Cheers mate


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Argentine boa is constantly getting shipments, got one in december and then in March, hope to get a spider or cinnamon off him on march run and maybe a lemon pastel on the december run. : victory:


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

pankthesnake said:


> So do I, and I am currently looking at what I would like to buy (Royal wise) next year, finances notwithstanding.
> 
> So far I am thinking of Pastel Jungles, Cinnamon, Spiders and possibly an albino or two.
> 
> ...


mojave x mojave will also produce lucys, and there cheper than lesser's too!


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

mgs1982uk said:


> mojave x mojave will also produce lucys, and there cheper than lesser's too!


I've been having a look around Bob Clark's site this afternoon, and spotted his Fire Balls which when bred together will produce a black-eyed leucistic. The Fire Balls are nice in their own right, but to have them produce a black eyed lucy is another very tempting factor for me.

I need to do some serious thinking and decide what I want to produce first before I start ordering any more snakes.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Would I be right in assuming that you can't have a 'het for spider' because it's a dominant gene, so it either is or it isn't?

Spider is a good choice doesn't really matter what you put it to you get something nice out  Put it to a ghost and you get a very nice Honeybee 

I've just bought my spider male and mojave male and some normal females from Captive bred, the females won't be ready to go next season, but they should grow like weeds for the one after. I've already landed a nice lemon pastel female, and a normal, so hoping for some normals, spiders, pastels or Bumblebees next season looking for some more big girls for the boys to share, so hopefully some Mojo's and normals from that. I'll probably end up keeping everything back and growning it on  Good luck to everyone on the buying and breeding thing, it'll be interesting to see what we all end up with, apart from headaches from working out the hets etc at the end of it all.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

dracowoman2 said:


> Would I be right in assuming that you can't have a 'het for spider' because it's a dominant gene, so it either is or it isn't?


Yes and no.

Yes, you can get an animal who is heterozygous for the Spider gene - they have only one copy and the other copy is "not-spider". So when you breed one to a Normal you cannot reasonably expect that ALL of the offspring will be Spiders unless you know you have a Homozygous Spider. Proving THAT, though, would be through breeding trials.

No, you don't get INVISIBLE "het spiders" - if it has a copy of the gene, it is visually Spider. If it doesn't look Spider, it doesn't carry the gene at all.

And I desperately wish I could afford to buy a couple of Mojaves myself.... lovely snakes, and the Leucistics are even better.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for that Ssthisto, it was something the OH asked me, and I wasn't 100% sure, but I thought the general case was if it wasn't visible Spider then it was normal and not carrying the gene. I'm starting to get a better angle on the whole genetics thing I think, still get a bit confused with the het and hom and the %'s, but I'm getting there.

Agree about the Mojaves, I'm also hoping for Pied's maybe next year


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Agree with pretty much all the above and of course with ssthisto's wisdom and knowledge - what would we do without you???

We have started our Royal collection and prices in the uk are obscene!! We intend to produce quality morphs at much more afordable prices!!! Problem is buting them in the first place.

Having a Pastel is a fine start as are mojaves as these two morphs form the base for many of the rarer morphs. Patience is a virtue however with Royals as it is usually in a females third year that she should be considered to breed.

As it happens we are looking for a Pastel male to put with a normal female as we believe this is a good way forward (and provided our patience holds!!) but if I were looking for a morph mate then i think we would look at a cinnamon pastel (gives pewter pastels) or a spider as suggested above. 

You could always look at recessive trait morphs such as pieds, albino's or axanthics as f2 and f3 offspring can produce some awesome results - imagine a pastel pied or a pastel pied axanthic!!! Patience is definitely a virtue here - best results could be 9 years away!!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Personally Ive always prefered the leucys produced from a mojave x lesser platty breeding. (i feel you get a cleaner snake from it than a mojave x mojave or lesser x lesser.)

Plus who cant like lesser spiders....drool


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm hoping to be able to look at pied's next year, beautiful snakes in my opinion, will probably go for a visual male and maybe visual or het females. I might look at the Caramel Albinos then as well, I'd really love a pair, but I'm prepared to be patient and wait and get visuals rather than hets, I'd like to get a caramel spider or 2 out, and who knows, it might happen, then i can KEEP it all for myself . Blood line is also important to me, hence my spider comes from a NERD line daddy 

Agree totally, I'm in it for the long haul, not the fast buck. I want to produce quality neonates from happy healthy parents not lots of dodgy pounds, my conscience wouldn't let me do it  It would be lovely to produce a new morph, or a super high end like a blue eyed, but I'm realistic, though it would be nice, it's not my prime objective


----------

